# First Light Box Pic Of Rlt14



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Reasonably happy with it









It seems to lack sharpness, I might try it with Alys camera which has a better macro, Im sure with more experimenting and trying different lights Ill get it better....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just done some 'tweaking' with the Corel software...Better?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oris


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Some nice pics there jase. Yeah, I agree on the first shot - it does look a bit flat, but I think its probably an exposure problem.

The corrections you applied in the second shot and for the Oris, just seem to have increased the contrast - in my opinion, a tad too much. If you have the option in your editor, you might try adjusting the "levels" to reset the white and black points - rather than altering the contrast.

How are you shooting the pics mate? What lighting and camera setting etc.?

This is one shot in my Lastolite tent, taken with my Canon A70 (3 and a bit MP) all the settings on manual. It was lit by a daylight balanced energy saver bulb of about 18w (100 watt equivalent).

Even with about 100w, shutter speed was quite slow (about 1/10th @ f6.0) so I used the 2 second delayed timer and shot from a small tabletop tripod to eliminate camera shake.










The shot is by no means perfect, but only needed minimum tweaking to get it looking OK to my eyes.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> How are you shooting the pics mate? What lighting and camera setting etc.?


Just 'macro' no other settings







, Ill have to read the manual









Thanks for the input











> If you have the option in your editor, you might try adjusting the "levels" to reset the white and black points - rather than altering the contrast.


There are so many option in the software, Ill have a play around


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Forgot to mention - love that Oris Jase.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks George









Just read the manual and have confused myself silly with white balance and other manual settings and other wichcraftery









I think trial and error will be the name of the game


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

A good way to do it mate. Don't forget to post the results though









What camera and edit software is it by the way (if you don't mind me being nosy)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a Fuji finepix s304 and Corel PHOTO-PAINT 8


----------

